
Russia Deploys Hypersonic Weapon, Potentially Renewing Arms Race - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/27/us/politics/russia-hypersonic-weapon.html
======
jc01480
This mafia-state aggression is too 90’s. The latest battlefield is in
information operations (persuasion if you will). They know they’ll never use
it, and so does any UN country. The only benefit is to maybe galvanize
nationalistic tendencies under the mafia-state in hopes to give some
credibility as a legitimate government, which the whole world knows is a
folly. Russia is the largest crime syndicate to ever have existed.

------
ty7yt
they did surround his country with a missile defence shield costing who knows
what. he just built a faster missile making it all a waste of money. quite
amusing really.

